
Claim check: if Apple patented rounded corners, Google patented linked documents - Camillo
http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/09/claim-check-if-apple-patented-rounded.html#.UFhH7nzQB3E.hackernews
======
DanBC
A long and frustrating article to say that people should discuss all the
claims and not just the rounded corners when discussing recent Apple v Samsung
patent case.

As an aside, BT did claim to have a patent on hyperlinking.

([http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_depth/sci_tech/2000/dot_life/1...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_depth/sci_tech/2000/dot_life/1814080.stm))

([http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnol...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/2771546/BT-
loses-internet-patent-test-case.html))

